# Poker



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

hey whats going on! just wondering if any body plays real money games and wheres the action at?  i used to rock out on party poker, poker stars, full tilt, ultimate bet, pacific888, titan, doylesroom, bodog, and i know im forgetting at least 1 more. lol whats sites allow us players? ALL INNNNNNNNNN


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

feds killed online poker it seems for the us of a...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

damn not a comment on poker but plenty on every drug you can snort or plug lol wheres the poker players at,besides foxwoods and mohegan


bumpppp


----------

